# برنامج Watershed Modeling System



## Eng.saadany (23 يونيو 2012)

الأخوة الأفاضل الساده المهندسين بملتقي المهندسين العرب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من سيادتكم شرح لبرنامج 
*Watershed Modeling System*

(WMS)

حيث أنني جديد بالبرنامج وأريد الشرح 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

